# as if the provo wasn't crowded enough



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

http://flyfisherman.com/northwest/FF_ut ... index.html
There goes the neighborhood :lol:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

nah, never much of a problem in the winter. Been down there several times and it isn't crowded at all.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> nah, never much of a problem in the winter. Been down there several times and it isn't crowded at all.


Ditto. Except for the warmer weather days that fall on Saturday, but still not even close to summer time.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it. If HB187 gets passed all the publicity in the national fishing publications will stop running stories on Utah's fishing. The laws are too complicated so residence and non-residence alike will go to other more friendly states. Of course, the new law and its committee will probably slowly take more and more fishing places off the list and then pressure to the available waters may increase as well as kayaking, tubing and canoeing, so it may back fire, but then if you could set up within 150 (not 149.9) feet of a restricted residential river area you may be able to get a little fishing in before the property owner declares that because of the lower runoff for the year you are actually standing within his view site which would allow him to remove you from the water, but you'll have to catch a ride with a kayaker or tuber because, the stream bed has become off limits but if it's navagable and you float, you can still get into and out of the area, but make sure that the water is on the list before you go because the committee may have deleted it without you knowing it before, or while you were in the water using it and....

UTARD FISHING COMING TO A RIVER OR STREAM NEAR YOU!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I was being a little sarcastic, I don't really think an article in fly fisherman magazine is going to bring in that many more people.

When I was in New York my fishing buddy saw an article on his favorite spot for big browns, including directions to the spot we parked at. We never saw the huge crowds he thought the article would generate.


----------



## BullCrazy76 (Mar 6, 2009)

It's not the first nor the last article on the Provo. A lot of people don't care to get out and battle the weather that time of year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Evanston Wyoming Upper Bear River (main fork of course) Chapter of Trout Unlimited Chapter #143(UBRTU) March Madness Fly Fishing Trip will be held on the middle Provo. It will be cool, no cowboys, just doctors and lawyers and such.....elitist snobs all of us. 


Sadly, this UBRTU member will not be in attendance; something about me volunteering to bring the mealworms and my #8 Potato Chip Flies..........Ah, just kidding, I have to work. Wish I could go, it's a great stretch of water in the winter.


----------

